# Navigation between Different swf files using Action script 3.0



## waseemsafder (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi guys,
I have different swf files(which are actually the web pages)
I want to navigate them using button click.
Can any body help me?


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

You could put each swf file in a HTML file and then link to that file through the url. It might also work if you just link to the swf file through the url.


----------



## waseemsafder (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks for reply.
Can you give me example of that ?


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

On a button you could put:
on (release) {
getURL("somefile.swf", _self);
}

That would navigate to somefile.swf.

Hope that's clear enough.


----------



## Hako (Sep 25, 2007)

this one is SOLVED guys!!


----------

